# Morel mushrooms



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone ever find morel mushrooms in north dakota or south dakota?I love hunting and eating morel mushrooms. I go to minnesota and pick as many as i find and fry them in butter.
I also like to put the morel mushroom in scrambled eggs. 
just wondering if anyone else goes lokking for morel mushrooms because it is really fun.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sure there are morels in ND.You just have to know where to look.People who think trying to get information about where to hunt or fish is tough haven't tried to pry morel spots out of a dedicated shroom hunter.

I know shroom hunters who won't even tell other members of their family where they go.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bet there aren't as many around Casselton as there are around Bottineau though, right???? :wink:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

They're up near Pembina with all the pheasants in the state.

Oh wait....that might actually be a good mushroom spot.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No, No,. All the morels are down in Mott and Regent. The pheasants are all up in Pembina!!!!  :wink:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I have not found any morels around where I live, but have picked as much as twenty gallons of oyster mushrooms along the Mouse river in a few hours, WE blanch and freeze a few pounds every year. Great fresh with steak. About $8.00 a pound on the market.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The Pembina giveaways are starting to get old guys. I used to have that area to myself now everyone and their brother is up there trying to get in on the ditch parrot action.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> I bet there aren't as many around Casselton as there are around Bottineau though, right???? :wink:


Haven't had a chance to look around here yet.Are you offering some good spots????


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

No internet mushroom scouting allowed


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Ken, Look along # 14 hole at Maple river Golf Course.......You might also find a few lost golf balls there, I know I have deposited a few!!!! :wink:

Good One Jim!!!! :lol:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dedicated shroomers won't tell you about the really good spots. They will only tell you where they find some.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Here you guys (and gals) go - LINK


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Any one been finding any yet? Thinking about heading out this weekend and do some stump shooting and looking for some morels


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

It is still not "happening here in central Illinois but should be in the next several days - see LINK above.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Early one june I was in Bismarck for work and my bosses daughter had picked a lot in the Missouri bottoms. We ate them fried in butter with steaks and they were excellent. I ate at least a pint. I dont know how common they are in Eastern ND, but somebody said to look under dead elms.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I saw the topic and said "Oh YUM".

Think it is still a little early this far north. Not looking for locations but if people could post when they start coming out, that would be great!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Morel mushrooms come out the first week of May in the south eastern part of minnesota.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> The Pembina giveaways are starting to get old guys. I used to have that area to myself now everyone and their brother is up there trying to get in on the ditch parrot action.


Internet scouters :eyeroll: They've really been hammering the ditch parrots up that way. I heard they might have to invoke a special regulation north of Highway 5 and east of 32 to only allow 2 birds a day up there. Apparently most of the birds are so dumbfounded to see all the pheasant hunters that they are getting slaughtered easily. Dumb birds...

Now for Morel mushrooms too???!! What is the world coming to...

8)


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

We dont' have any here in NE Nebraska yet. Findig some in southern NE though. shrooms and walleye....


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I got into a patch of them yesterday. Found 24 nice yellows in about an hour. Also found a bunch of the blacks that were already too dry to eat. I am working nights, so I had a nice big plate of them when I got out of bed about 2 oclock this afternoon. :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

gaddy,

Are you south of I-72?

I went out west of SPringfield today and only found ONE!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yep. Just a bit north of the "ol watering hole" as Jim refers to it. They are definately up around here. I heard of a few other guys that went out today and found bunch. I am going out Monday again.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

SD has some. We try to get out at least once a season.

Its close now.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Found a bunch north of the north dam in Fargo before the snow came. Don't know if it will recover though.
Jim


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

jhegg said:


> Found a bunch north of the north dam in Fargo before the snow came. Don't know if it will recover though.
> Jim


Try here for updates on ND - LINK


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

R y a n said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > The Pembina giveaways are starting to get old guys. I used to have that area to myself now everyone and their brother is up there trying to get in on the ditch parrot action.
> ...


I am really angry with what it has become up in Pembina County for pheasants. My grandpa donates land to it every year and we always hunted it together opening day. Now birds are killed all the time by people driving down the road. I could be 50 yards away with the dog and the shoot right at you to kill a bird that is sitting in the ditch. :eyeroll: I know there are better places to hunt for pheasants and I do hunt places out west and down south, but this was one of those things that we could do together where he didn't have to work so hard he is 79 had cancer, bad heart, and replaced hip so he doesn't move so well. So hunting tame birds is much easier that wild birds. I hate to vent but i am very disappointed with what it has become. :******:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Zett, a couple of nice warm days and they should be popping up all over up your way. I don't know if you have been getting the rain like we have, but we have been getting good rain showers about every other day. Mushrooms are up all over down here. My 13 year old son went out today to a cousin's house. They have about 60 acres of woods, and he filled a grocery sack about half way in an hour. We fried enough up for the four in my family to eat, gave some to my parents, and have a few left.

On a side note, I think I met you briefly this last fall and didnt know it until I saw some photos you posted on another site. If you were down dove hunting this last september at Jim's water hole, I was the one off to the side right by the gate at the draw site. My son and I were grilling up some duck breasts.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I do recall that event and the two of you cooking!

Too bad my hunt with Jim sucked as the birds did not cooperate and we had to quite early...

It is raining here now but just had to turn the furnace BACK on since it's in the 50's now and WILL NOT go above there until Thursday when my next turkey permit is for.


----------

